# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Bichinhos minusculos ....

## Paulo Pessoa

Boas pessoal,
Estou no principio do meu aqua, comprei rochas vivas na loja e alguns dias depois de instaladas no aquario, reparei que tem aparecido varios bichinhos minusculos nas rochas, tem cerca de 1 ou 2 mm de tamanho, (fazem-me lembrar piolhos :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry: )
Alguem me sabe dizer o que será !?!
Que fazer ?
Eu punha umas fotos mas tenho 2 pequenos problemas ... :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  
São demasiado pequenos e .... não sei como colocar fotos no forum  :yb665:   :yb665:   :SbPoisson6: 
Obrigado pela ajuda.
Abraços

----------


## Paulo Coelho

traduzido quer dizer que estás no bom caminho  :Pracima:

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Pode ser qualquer coisa, mas significa que está conseguindo manter vida no reef!

Podem ser copépodes ou algo do tipo. Ou não!

----------

